# suspend

## norm

if i compile the kernel with suspend support, i get an undefined reference to __nosave_begin and __nosave_end. I looked through the kernel source, and these two variables are not defined anywhere. Is there another packages i should get?

----------

## Pablo

What other power management related options do you have enabled (or not, as the case may be)?  In particular, you definitely need CONFIG_PM and CONFIG_APM or CONFIG_ACPI.

What does your .config look like?

----------

